# three hole receps on a ungrounded system?



## Steve Unkie (Jan 21, 2006)

Please advise.

I own a home that I am wanting to sell. It has a ungrounded, two wire, no ground wire, electrical system and newer three hole receps. To meet code, do I have to switch receps to the two hole receps or can I place the 'ungrounded' stickers on the three hole receps.
Upgrading my electrical system is not an option. 

Thanks.:notworthy 

Steve Unkie.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Steve Unkie said:


> Please advise.
> 
> I own a home that I am wanting to sell. It has a ungrounded, two wire, no ground wire, electrical system and newer three hole receps. To meet code, do I have to switch receps to the two hole receps or can I place the 'ungrounded' stickers on the three hole receps.
> Upgrading my electrical system is not an option.
> ...


You can leave the receptacles "as is", but you might be required to replace all the ungrounded receptacles in order to sell the house. Non-grounding receptacles can be replaced with grounding receptacles when connected through a GFCI receptacle. These receptacles must be labeled “GFCI protected” and “No Equipment Ground”.

Also the NEC section 406.3(D)(3)(b) states that GFCI’s are a legal substitute for a grounded outlet In an existing installation where there is no ground available in the outlet box. These just need to be labeled “No Equipment Ground”.

These are couple of options and some body will come along and be able to quote you the whole NEC section 406.3(D)(3) if you do not have it and want to read the whole section about ungrounded receptacles.


----------



## Steve Unkie (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you very much. 

Steve Unkie.


----------

